# Medication.....how long are you out of UK?



## Xplorer (Nov 23, 2014)

The reason i've posted this question in the Spanish forum is many British, especially retired, spend lengthy periods in Spain particularly over winter months.

I'm retired, resident UK with own home but like spending time touring Europe in my motorhome. I'm on regular prescribed medication but my GP will only allow an absolute max of three months supply which seriously limits my travelling. It means i have to be back home before the three month is up.

So, for those on regular prescribed medication, how long are you out of the UK and does your GP issue you with the amount you need?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Years ago I found that my U.K. prescribed medication could easily be purchased over the counter in any Farmacia in Spain/ Canary islands.


----------



## Xplorer (Nov 23, 2014)

Hepa said:


> Years ago I found that my U.K. prescribed medication could easily be purchased over the counter in any Farmacia in Spain/ Canary islands.


Can i ask what periods of time you vacated the UK *before* you became Spanish resident? Was it more than three continual months?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Spain considers you resident after 90 consecutive days & you're required to register. 

I think I'm right in saying that the UK considers you non-resident after 6 months absence.

As for prescriptions - if you're going to be travelling around Europe ask your GP for a cross-border prescription before you leave the UK. These can be used in any EU country.


----------



## Xplorer (Nov 23, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> Spain considers you resident after 90 consecutive days & you're required to register.
> 
> I think I'm right in saying that the UK considers you non-resident after 6 months absence.
> 
> As for prescriptions - if you're going to be travelling around Europe ask your GP for a cross-border prescription before you leave the UK. These can be used in any EU country.


It's worse than that. 

According to the NHS (General Medical Services Contracts) Regulations 2004 where someone leaves the UK with the intention of being away for a period of at least three months, that person is removed from their doctors list and as a consequence, ceases to be eligible for NHS treatment.

How many British, particularly pensioners, 'winter over' each year in Spain for four or five months?

Thousands.


Secondly, for those people _not_ on regular prescribed treatment, do they inform their GP before leaving for a four or five month stay and ask to be removed from the list? I doubt any even _know_ they are supposed to!

From my own experience there appears to be inconsistencies with some GP's giving more than three month medication. I have two friends who get a six month supply in one lot yet i can't get that even if i stay in the UK! One of my friends isn't even resident! They sold their property, live full time in a motorhome and use a relatives address. They did tell their GP and his response was, "i don't want to hear that so forget it"......good eh?!

I asked my GP about issuing me a note to obtain medication in a foreign country because i am prepared to pay but he simply threatened to take me off his register if it was found i'd been out of the UK over three months.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xplorer said:


> It's worse than that.
> 
> According to the NHS (General Medical Services Contracts) Regulations 2004 where someone leaves the UK with the intention of being away for a period of at least three months, that person is removed from their doctors list and as a consequence, ceases to be eligible for NHS treatment.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that this is current guidelines - lots of people dont go to their GPs for many months, even years. The GP practice or the NHS have no idea. 

As long as you have a UK address and NIN, there is no way of checking. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Xplorer (Nov 23, 2014)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure that this is current guidelines - lots of people dont go to their GPs for many months, even years. The GP practice or the NHS have no idea.
> 
> As long as you have a UK address and NIN, there is no way of checking.
> 
> Jo xxx


They are, and the only reason i know is since believing this to be an unfair and discriminatory practice, i contacted my MP over the matter. He put my case before the Department of Health and i received a reply from them quoting the 2004 Act i mentioned. 

You are right about the UK address bit.......but you are _supposed_ to actually live there! It's supposed to be _your_ residential address and _not_ that of a family member but many people are circumventing this. Without a UK residential address you are not entitled to use the NHS, yet my friend (living full time motorhome with no residence) even had his wifes NHS operation rescheduled as they were in France for six months! So not only did his GP know they were out of the country for six months, their local Hospital also knew. This is where i'm seeing vast inconsistencies hence my reason for asking how long other people are out of UK for, and how they go about obtaining their medication.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Xplorer said:


> It's worse than that.
> 
> According to the NHS (General Medical Services Contracts) Regulations 2004 where someone leaves the UK with the intention of being away for a period of at least three months, that person is removed from their doctors list and as a consequence, ceases to be eligible for NHS treatment.
> 
> ...


Hi,
We get 6 months supply of our medications, each time we visit our GP in the UK.
I suggest that it is time for you to change to a new GP and remind them who is the supplier (GP) and who is the customer (you)!
If you move - they lose money - your funding.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xplorer said:


> They are, and the only reason i know is since believing this to be an unfair and discriminatory practice, i contacted my MP over the matter. He put my case before the Department of Health and i received a reply from them quoting the 2004 Act i mentioned.
> 
> You are right about the UK address bit.......but you are _supposed_ to actually live there! It's supposed to be _your_ residential address and _not_ that of a family member but many people are circumventing this. Without a UK residential address you are not entitled to use the NHS, yet my friend (living full time motorhome with no residence) even had his wifes NHS operation rescheduled as they were in France for six months! So not only did his GP know they were out of the country for six months, their local Hospital also knew. This is where i'm seeing vast inconsistencies hence my reason for asking how long other people are out of UK for, and how they go about obtaining their medication.


If the UK house is your "centre of interest" and as you are saying you leave it to go to another country temporarily, the NHS cant strike you off. No, legally you cant use a family members address, but if it is your home, then it is your home!

But you can get a euroscript for medicines from your UK gp

Jo xxx


----------



## Xplorer (Nov 23, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> *We get 6 months supply of our medications, each time we visit our GP in the UK.*
> I suggest that it is time for you to change to a new GP and remind them who is the supplier (GP) and who is the customer (you)!
> If you move - they lose money - your funding.
> ...


This is what i'm finding from more and more people and this is exactly what i'm interested in hearing.

A couple of questions; are you getting 6 months in one lot and if so, is that total amount on one single prescription?

As you said _"each time we visit our GP in the UK"_, are you saying you are resident in another country and not in the UK? How long have you been living out of UK? 





jojo said:


> If the UK house is your "centre of interest" and as you are saying you leave it to go to another country temporarily, the NHS cant strike you off. No, legally you cant use a family members address, but if it is your home, then it is your home!
> 
> But you can get a euroscript for medicines from your UK gp
> 
> Jo xxx


My home is my sole residence and am easily able to prove it if ever asked, 1) i have the deeds and 2) all bills and banking is in my name at that address.

My GP is one problem in that he's 'working to the rule book' and the Pharmacist i was using was also a 'rule book' type, but i've started now using other Pharmacies in a bid to break the strict ties he had me under.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Xplorer said:


> This is what i'm finding from more and more people and this is exactly what i'm interested in hearing.
> 
> A couple of questions; are you getting 6 months in one lot and if so, is that total amount on one single prescription?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yes - 6 months in one go.
We work away from UK but still have our home in same town as our GP.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So, to clarify; What you are saying is that because you are out of the country for 6 months at a time, your GP has told you that he cannot have you as a patient? and he cannot issue you with medicines for longer than a 3 month period? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Has it occurred that the GP might not want to issue more than three months medication so that he can regularly monitor. People change and their ailments change and often medication has to be changed. I often wonder what could happen to people who take the same medication year after year without any medical overview other than when something goes wrong!!


----------



## Xplorer (Nov 23, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> *Yes - 6 months in one go.*
> We work away from UK but still have our home in same town as our GP.
> Cheers
> Steve


You are _extremely_ fortunate. Your experience is not unique though as i've found similar responses in another forum i posed the same question. I'm envious.

I'm not sure if you were aware but your GP is actually bending the rules for you.

Here is a copy of the letter i referred to received via my MP from the Dept of Health. Note in particular the last paragraph. http://oi68.tinypic.com/29uy351.jpg






jojo said:


> So, to clarify; What you are saying is that because you are out of the country for 6 months at a time....


No, i actually only wanted enough medication to cover me for four months.



> .....your GP has told you that he cannot have you as a patient? and he cannot issue you with medicines for longer than a 3 month period?


That's correct. 3 month _maximum_ and if i persist in attempting to leave for more then he will remove me from his register.

But that's not all......there's more! 

I am normally on 6 x 1 monthly prescriptions called 'repeat prescriptions'. They are sequenced and numbered. What that means is that ties me to one single Pharmacy which i have to return to every month for another months supply. For example, i cannot drop just 3 x 1 month prescriptions at one Pharmacy and then use the other three at different Pharmacies (yes, i've tried it!).

So not only can i not exit the UK for longer than 3 months....i cannot even leave my home area for longer even if i remain in mainland UK! That's how punitive, draconian and discriminatory the whole business is.


----------



## Xplorer (Nov 23, 2014)

Calas felices said:


> Has it occurred that the GP might not want to issue more than three months medication so that he can regularly monitor. People change and their ailments change and often medication has to be changed. I often wonder what could happen to people who take the same medication year after year without any medical overview other than when something goes wrong!!


The copy of the letter i posted refers in part to that. However, you then have to ask why many people (such as Stevesolar) are able to obtain 6 months in one batch? And he's not the only one i can assure you. Someone who responded to the same question was on insulin and she gets a 6 month supply issued in bulk and insulin _can_ be highly dangerous if used incorrectly.

As regards monitoring i have a medical review every six months. Only one of my meds is the most important which i've been prescribed for almost 60 years. It's not a dangerous drug nor is it addictive.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xplorer said:


> You are extremely fortunate. Your experience is not unique though as i've found similar responses in another forum i posed the same question. I'm envious.
> 
> I'm not sure if you were aware but your GP is actually bending the rules for you.
> 
> ...


I've never heard of repeat prescriptions done like that, unless they are controlled drugs?!? Even then, exceptions may be made. if you are not happy, you should take this to PALs , who oversee any issues or complaints within the NHS 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Xplorer said:


> You are _extremely_ fortunate. Your experience is not unique though as i've found similar responses in another forum i posed the same question. I'm envious.
> 
> I'm not sure if you were aware but your GP is actually bending the rules for you.
> 
> ...


Don't know much about this, but what you say seems to tie in with the way the Spanish government looks at it. If you are going to be here for 90 days or more you need to sign on the EU citizens register and to do this you need to prove you have xxx amount of money (it varies, but between 600€ - 1000 per person per month) and healthcare covered in some way. If your healthcare is covered you don't need prescriptions from a UK doctor and indeed should not be using the NHS.

However, there are as already mentioned cross border prescriptions so you need to find out about those and I've just found this video (in Spanish and English) which says you CAN get treatment in other eu countries. 
Policy - European Commission - view the video under the heading More Information
Ministerio de Sanidad, Servicios Sociales e Igualdad - Asistencia Sanitaria Transfronteriza en la UE
There must be some limitations on this so it needs to be researched as well. It's probably for people who are not living in Spain ie are here for less than 90 days


----------



## Xplorer (Nov 23, 2014)

jojo said:


> I've never heard of repeat prescriptions done like that, unless they are controlled drugs?!? Even then, exceptions may be made. if you are not happy, you should *take this to PALs ,* who oversee any issues or complaints within the NHS
> 
> Jo xxx


I have....and they were quite abrupt giving me a sharp "no...3 month is the absolute maximum allowed". As you've already seen there is one poster here who gets double that amount. And there are many many more who do which makes this 'ruling' and what PAL's told me, a bit of a nonsense.

Single monthly repeat prescriptions are common place. It suits the surgery as they have you off their backs for six months, but it suits a Pharmacist even better. They receive payment from the NHS per prescription even if the patient holds an exemption certificate or doesn't qualify to pay. So you can see why Pharmacists also don't like one single prescription for 3 months or 6 months because they make more money from 6 x 1 monthly 'repeats'.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Have you looked into whether your meds are available over the counter in Spain. Have you looked at finding a GP that will accommodate your needs. It's time to accept you will get nowhere with your current GP and move on. If you want to play it by the book as in the letter then you're stuck with your situation. Action is the magic word.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xplorer said:


> I have....and they were quite abrupt giving me a sharp "no...3 month is the absolute maximum allowed". As you've already seen there is one poster here who gets double that amount. And there are many many more who do which makes this 'ruling' and what PAL's told me, a bit of a nonsense.
> 
> Single monthly repeat prescriptions are common place. It suits the surgery as they have you off their backs for six months, but it suits a Pharmacist even better. They receive payment from the NHS per prescription even if the patient holds an exemption certificate or doesn't qualify to pay. So you can see why Pharmacists also don't like one single prescription for 3 months or 6 months because they make more money from 6 x 1 monthly 'repeats'.


I suspect it's the medication you are taking, rather than anyone being awkward or any alleged standard rules. Either it's controlled or a special order. 

If you are in Europe for less than 12 weeks and run out or forget medication and it's essential, the EHIC card should step in and enable you to obtain immediate or necessary treatment. 

Jo xxx 



Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Xplorer said:


> I have....and they were quite abrupt giving me a sharp "no...3 month is the absolute maximum allowed". As you've already seen there is one poster here who gets double that amount. And there are many many more who do which makes this 'ruling' and what PAL's told me, a bit of a nonsense.
> 
> Single monthly repeat prescriptions are common place. It suits the surgery as they have you off their backs for six months, but it suits a Pharmacist even better. They receive payment from the NHS per prescription even if the patient holds an exemption certificate or doesn't qualify to pay. So you can see why Pharmacists also don't like one single prescription for 3 months or 6 months because they make more money from 6 x 1 monthly 'repeats'.


Hi,
Couple of things - firstly I don't think it matters to the pharmacist how many medications are on your prescription or how many prescriptions they dispense - I believe they are paid the difference between the medication selling price and the prescription charge (if the patient pays for their prescriptions).
Next time you get a prescription - ask the pharmacist how much the real cost is.
Then consider asking your GP for a 3 month private prescription - so that you can that way get 6 months worth of medication,
Finally - look at changing your GP to a more accommodating one!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I suspect the medication required and the possible illness need to be monitored, they need to know where the patient is and that the medication is being taken correctly. 

That would be a reason for this kind of involvement. You possibly need to speak with your prescribing doctor.

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I suspect it's the medication you are taking, rather than anyone being awkward or any alleged standard rules. Either it's controlled or a special order.
> 
> If you are in Europe for less than 12 weeks and run out or forget medication and it's essential, the EHIC card should step in and enable you to obtain immediate or necessary treatment.
> 
> ...


Yes, it seems like the doctor actually wants to follow your progress on the treatment.
How crazy is that?????????


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

IT may vary some Health Authorities are only allowed to prescribe for 3 months max.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As I say, from the Spanish point of view after 90 days you are living here, and you need money and healthcare to cover the period of time that you'll be living here. In return you are given a certificate to say that you are here legally.
Look here and on numerous other threads
See here https://www.gov.uk/guidance/residency-requirements-in-spain


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Xplorer said:


> Can i ask what periods of time you vacated the UK *before* you became Spanish resident? Was it more than three continual months?


Here circumstances are different to the European part of Spain, there is an incentive of dramatically reduced travel costs, for residents of the Canary Islands, so people, us included obtained the old residents card at the first available opportunity.

We were residents in both U.K. and the Canary Islands at the same time, we used to leave the U.K. when the leaves had stopped falling, and return the following spring when the grass needed cutting. Our local doctor in England prescribe enough drugs to cover the time abroad and if for some reason we ran out, the local chemist would supply us with what we needed.

We eventually managed to sell the house in England, and became full time residents here.


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Spoke to my doctor he will give me 3 months of medication before I go and he suggested I order repeat ones by computer, my son pick it up collect medication, take out of box and post in envelope to my address in spain. All it costs is a stamp??????? Keep doing that until doctor requires to see you.Hopefully 12 months.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jeff4051 said:


> Spoke to my doctor he will give me 3 months of medication before I go and he suggested I order repeat ones by computer, my son pick it up collect medication, take out of box and post in envelope to my address in spain. All it costs is a stamp??????? Keep doing that until doctor requires to see you.Hopefully 12 months.



Surely it would be much easier to ask the GP for a cross-border prescription. You can just take it to a farmacia in Spain.


After you have been in Spain for 90 days, you are supposed to have registered as resident here, in any case, as has already been said.

At that point you can no longer use the UK NHS. The only exception is if you are a UK pensioner. In which case the DWP will send you a form S1 with which you can the directly access state healthcare in Spain. 

As a UK pensioner living in Spain with an S1 you can still use the NHS in the UK, whenever you are there. 

As a UK pensioner not registered in Spain with an S1, but living here, you would have no access to the healthcare system here.

I know which option I'd choose, if I was a UK pensioner spending roughly half my time in each country..........

Tbh I'm appalled that your GP has suggested what he did


----------



## Xplorer (Nov 23, 2014)

jojo said:


> I suspect it's the medication you are taking, rather than anyone being awkward or any alleged standard rules. Either it's controlled or a special order.
> 
> If you are in Europe for less than 12 weeks and run out or forget medication and it's essential, the EHIC card should step in and enable you to obtain immediate or necessary treatment.
> 
> Jo xxx


It is prescription only and can't be bought over the counter, but as far as i'm aware not addictive or dangerous...but then what's 'dangerous'? You can overdose on Aspirin or Paracetemol yet that can easily be bought in large quantities at any supermarket. 

The medication i take i'm not likely to even consider wasting by using in excess as i need the prescribed dose daily and been taking it for almost 60 years.




Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Couple of things - firstly I don't think it matters to the pharmacist how many medications are on your prescription or how many prescriptions they dispense - I believe they are paid the difference between the medication selling price and the prescription charge (if the patient pays for their prescriptions).
> Next time you get a prescription - ask the pharmacist how much the real cost is.
> Then consider asking your GP for a 3 month private prescription - so that you can that way get 6 months worth of medication,
> ...


It was an assistant at the local Pharmacy i used who told me about the payments received.

My GP won't give me a 3 month private as he knows i've been trying to build up stock to add to what i already have. He will only issue me one 3 month NHS prescription to go away with when my current supply has run out.

You are right about looking to change and find someone else. All i've been asking for is to be given a little latitude but feel i'm treated like a child. I worked my ass off for 50 years, paying into the system, paying all my taxes etc, looking forward to the time i retired from work and be able to enjoy the freedom of unfettered traveling in European countries.....only to find the shutters come crashing down!

I only became aware of this restrictive regime a couple of years ago as before then, the Pharmacist who managed my local place just used to tell me to let her know when i was leaving and she'd have the lot bagged up for me to collect. What i _didn't_ know was she had been doing me a favour as she wasn't supposed to issue in advance using one monthly prescriptions. That all changed when she left and a new guy took it over....mr "rule book" guy.


----------



## Xplorer (Nov 23, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Have you looked into whether your meds are available over the counter in Spain. Have you looked at finding a GP that will accommodate your needs. It's time to accept you will get nowhere with your current GP and move on. If you want to play it by the book as in the letter then you're stuck with your situation. Action is the magic word.


Main reason i posted here was due to the number of British who spend lengthy periods in Spain, particularly retirees. 99% of my touring is in East European countries. I have a German pal who is a close personal friend i always visit each time i'm passing through Germany so intend to have a word with him about it and see if i might be able to get a prescription from his GP.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Xplorer said:


> It is prescription only and can't be bought over the counter, but as far as i'm aware not addictive or dangerous...but then what's 'dangerous'? You can overdose on Aspirin or Paracetemol yet that can easily be bought in large quantities at any supermarket.
> 
> The medication i take i'm not likely to even consider wasting by using in excess as i need the prescribed dose daily and been taking it for almost 60 years.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You are perfectly at liberty to ask your GP for a private prescription.
Of course, if you are asking for opiates, tranquilisers etc, - then they would rightfully be cautious or if the medication is used by people at risk of suicide or self harm.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Xplorer (Nov 23, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, it seems like the doctor actually wants to follow your progress on the treatment.
> How crazy is that?????????


As mentioned in another post, i have a medical review at the surgery every six months. My medical history regarding the essential meds i take has remained stable for over 30 years without any issues.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xplorer said:


> As mentioned in another post, i have a medical review at the surgery every six months. My medical history regarding the essential meds i take has remained stable for over 30 years without any issues.



Then ask your GP why he is making these rules, although a GP surgery is part of the NHS, they may have their own rules, guidelines and protocols. But as long as your medication isnt on the controlled drugs list, you dont have a life threatening illness and you have mental capacity to be able to take the medication unaided then you need to discuss this with him

Jo xxx


----------



## Xplorer (Nov 23, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You are perfectly at liberty to ask your GP for a private prescription.
> Of course, if you are asking for opiates, tranquilisers etc, - then they would rightfully be cautious or if the medication is used by people at risk of suicide or self harm.
> Cheers
> Steve


It is a type of barbiturate. I don't self harm (can't stand the sight of blood!) and don't fancy topping myself!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xplorer said:


> It is a type of barbiturate. I don't self harm (can't stand the sight of blood!) and don't fancy topping myself!


So its a controlled drug! That'll be why! They need to be monitored carefully
Jo xx


----------



## Xplorer (Nov 23, 2014)

jojo said:


> *Then ask your GP why he is making these rules,* although a GP surgery is part of the NHS, they may have their own rules, guidelines and protocols. But as long as your medication isnt on the controlled drugs list, you dont have a life threatening illness and you have mental capacity to be able to take the medication unaided then you need to discuss this with him
> 
> Jo xxx


I have and he told me they aren't 'his' rules. He told me the standard allowance under the NHS is two months but he allows three months....which as you will have seen from the DoH letter, that actually _is_ the NHS standard.

He was making it seem he was doing me a favour by giving me three month but fact is, that's the NHS standard allowance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xplorer said:


> I have and he told me they aren't 'his' rules. He told me the standard allowance under the NHS is two months but he allows three months....which as you will have seen from the DoH letter, that actually _is_ the NHS standard.
> 
> He was making it seem he was doing me a favour by giving me three month but fact is, that's the NHS standard rule.


You're on a controlled drug - nothing more to say. They have to be issued with care, to the point where he could be struck off if he doesnt adhere to the rules regarding controlled medicine

Jo xxx


----------



## Xplorer (Nov 23, 2014)

jojo said:


> You're on a controlled drug - nothing more to say. They have to be issued with care, to the point where he could be struck off if he doesnt adhere to the rules regarding controlled medicine
> 
> Jo xxx


And the poster on another forum who gets issued with a six month supply of insulin in one lot......how does that add up? 

Insulin is damn dangerous stuff used incorrectly.

FWIW i can buy my drug over the internet from Canada......not that i would.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xplorer said:


> And the poster on another forum who gets issued with a six month supply of insulin in one lot......how does that add up?
> 
> Insulin is damn dangerous stuff used incorrectly.


 Its not on the controlled medication list. What is a controlled medicine (drug)? - Health questions - NHS Choices

Jo xxx


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Dont forget the Drug Squad audits chemists etc incase of misuse of controlled druds


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jeff4051 said:


> Dont forget the Drug Squad audits chemists etc incase of misuse of controlled druds


Can I take controlled medicines abroad? - Health questions - NHS Choices

Jo xxx


----------



## Xplorer (Nov 23, 2014)

jojo said:


> Its not on the controlled medication list. What is a controlled medicine (drug)? - Health questions - NHS Choices
> 
> Jo xxx


Can't find mine listed there either though the lists are endless! Next time i see my GP i will ask him.



jeff4051 said:


> Dont forget *the Drug Squad* audits chemists etc incase of misuse of controlled druds


The countries i go are more interested in what people might have stashed in roof linings or behind door cards! 

I doubt my stuff is any use to get high on.....more chance sniffing a tube of glue! 

I know what you mean though.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Xplorer said:


> And the poster on another forum who gets issued with a six month supply of insulin in one lot......how does that add up?
> 
> Insulin is damn dangerous stuff used incorrectly.
> 
> FWIW i can buy my drug over the internet from Canada......not that i would.


Hi,
Big difference is that insulin is not a drug - it occurs naturally in the body and is taken by people who cannot produce it themselves.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Speaking as an ex-nurse and Ex-nurse manager. Your GP is offering you "best practice" it is irresponsible to issue endless supplies of medication, whatever they are for without regular reviews
Firstly, if you are taking medication then you have a health issue, this issue needs to be monitored by your GP who is ultimately responsible for your care and what he prescribes you. Someone has already mentioned the cross-border prescriptions and that is the safest way to go.


----------



## lebesset (Dec 4, 2011)

maybe your doctor hasn't yet arrived in the 21st century !

the NHS certainly has ; they have set up a system whereby your doctor sends your prescription , either by Email or by post to an approved on line pharmacy [ I use pharmacy2u and they will post it FOC to a UK address [ you are out of luck because their rules changed in march and they will no longer post outside the UK ]

so if you can get 3 months just as you leave , request your doctor by Email to forward another 3 months to someone who will forward it to you ; pharmacy 2u have a system whereby they will send off for a new prescription but ~i have never used it 

if your doctor refuses to use the official NHS system you have the wrong doctor ...I haven't been to a pharmacy for at least a decade ....my doctor has all patients with registration number , and I have to quote both that and my NI number in the Email 

it could be that another on line pharmacy might send out of the uk but I doubt it ...more likely the NHS has change the rules because of people abusing the system


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm going to close this thread. Apparently the prescription this chap is requiring is a "controlled medication". I work in the NHS and I'm aware that the administration, protocols and prescribing of such medications is different and treated on individual needs and merits. 



Xplorer said:


> It is a type of barbiturate.....


Jo xxx


----------

